#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in amravati | Best Btech/BE colleges in amravati

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 3 Engineering Colleges in Amravati:*
Government College of Engineering, AmravatiProf Ram Meghe Institute of Technology & ResearchShree Hanuman Vyayam Prasarak Mandals College Of Engineering & Technology*1.) Government College of Engineering, Amravati*

*Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*Affiliation:* Amravati University.

*Courses:* 
Electrical and Power EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringInstrumentation EngineeringComputer EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* Total Fee INR 50,295/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
The institute boasts of consistently successful placement since its inception.  The year 2011-12 saw a record (419) students receiving confirm offers, which is (91.68%) of passed-out students from the institute. Total of (40) reputed and top notch organizations visited the campus encompassing the Software/IT and Core Engineering sector.


The placements and related matters are looked after by a T&P Cell comprising of a T&P Officer, who is assisted by a T&P committee consisting of staff and students members. The T&P committee handles the entire gamut of activities involved in providing a stepping-stone to the corporate arena for the students of G.C.O.E. Amravati.  The T&P committee acts as a liaison with the corporate world and believes in maintaining a positive and interactive relationship with the corporate. The activities involve facilitating the Pre-placement Talks and the planning and execution of the Campus Recruitment Training program (CRT).


The institute has also established (i) Industry Institute Partnership Cell & (ii) Entrepreneurship Development Cell, to promote Industry-Institute Interaction and Entrepreneurship, with funding from AICTE, New Delhi. More than (35) activities were conducted under IIPC Scheme during 2011-12 notable amongst them were Faculty Sabbatical Program at Cognizant, Work-shops and Interactive sessions for faculty and students, FDP, M. Tech. Internships at Infosys, Industry Projects for students etc.

*Address:* KATHORA  NAKA, AMRAVATI  (M.S)  444 604., Maharastra, India.





  Similar Threads: Govt. College of Engg., Amravati,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Industrial visit at jadhao industry amravati Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Prof Ram Meghe Institute of Technology & Research*

*Year of Establishment:* 1983.

*Affiliation:* Amravati University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Some of the top companies who have recruited PRMIT & R students*
Uttam Galva, KhapoliLife BusinessProject, New DelhiCognizant, PuneSATYAM, HyderabadKPIT Cummins, PuneIBM BangaloreSystel, PunePersistant, NagpurL & T Info. Tech., PuneT-SystemsPari Robotics, PuneMASTEK, PuneIntegra Michro System, BangaloreJataayuMahindra & Mahindra Auto Div., NashikRamaky Construction, HyderabadAshok LaylandIflex, PuneGherzi, NagpurL & T, PowaiMahindra & Mahindra FES Div., MumbaiHindustan Construction, PuneSymentac Space TechnologyStarcomm SoftwareInfo SpectrumSobha Developer, BangaloreTERA Informatics, Mumbai(UES) Indian ArmyPATANI, PuneMicro BOSCHADANI InterprisesENTERNETZMAYTAS Infra, HyderabadTCSWIPRO LightingIBM GLOBALSYSNTELMPHASISNOCILTATA AUTO COMPONENTSSHriram Value ServicesHughes Communication, PuneI-Flex SolutionsSapientsTech MahindraOCEAN SHIP ManagementUTTAM GALVA STEEL, NagpurGeometric SoftwareWIPRO (BPO)BRISTLE CONEIBM BPOSASKENChesterConex Avio Auto Ltd.Sutherland Global3 G Infotek*Address:* Anjangaon Bari Road, Badnera-Amravati 444 701 (M.S.), India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Shree Hanuman Vyayam Prasarak Mandals College Of Engineering & Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2002.

*Affiliation:* Amravati University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The training and placement cell is established to build employability skills in students. Arrange regularly Industrial Visit to reputed corporate.

*Address:* Hanuman Vyayam Nagar, Amravati 444 605, Maharastra, India.

----------

